# My Stingray Collection



## sfhschwinn (Nov 7, 2014)

I love stingrays! I bought my first one 1975 single speed from my neighbor when he moved. He was the original owner and I fell in love with it.  On the green, blue fastback and red stingray each seat was damaged and badly ripped so I bought mint condition fully original replacements that I keep in my closet so not to damage them. Any horns or lights are my own and did not come with the bikes and were switched between bikes until I decided which ones would end up where. Except for the 1975 stingray, I have replaced all the tires, the original tires from each bike are stored in a temperature controlled basement. Years in () are the year I bought it

Blue 1966 deluxe (Nov 2014)- just got it, restoring it to fully original parts

Green 1968 deluxe(July 2013)- got it last year from the original owner, came with Carlise fron and slik tire. Replaced them with repro Schwinn Slik and westwind front.

Blue 1969 Fastback(July 2013)- obtained in a trade one week after I got my 68'. Fully original, original tires pictured, am replacing them this week with a repro set.

1975 Stingray(Sept 2012)- first one I ever bought, fully original including tires. The handle bars and stem were not original, have since been replaced with correct parts and red glitter grips

1975 Red fastback- Came with General Brigadire whitewalls, someone replaced thump shift with a correct period stik shift. Replaced those tires with rear primo slik and regular front tire, but will replace eventually with repros.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Nice*

Nice Collection!!!!!


----------

